# Dining on the Ocean (with photos)



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 1, 2017)

Lunch: Tomato Bisque Soup, Pulled-Pork Sandwich with Peppers & Onions, Potato Salad. Dessert: Brownie (lunch was served to those passengers boarding in Truro at 2:45pm)


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 1, 2017)

Dinner: Seafood Chowder. Stuffed Chicken Breast. Dessert: Sugar Pie with Maple Syrup


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 1, 2017)

Breakfast: Scrambled Skillet: Hashbrowns, Country Sausage, Scrambled Eggs and all topped with grated Cheddar (one of the best breakfasts I've had on VIA (Canadian included!) Another Breakfast option was Tomato Quiche & Country Sausage


----------



## caravanman (Apr 2, 2017)

It all looks very good. Excuse me while I open a tin of beans for my dinner... 

Ed.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks!

I've never seen photos of dining car service on the Ocean, only the Canadian (which I've also seen in real life  .

Hoping to ride this train one day.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 2, 2017)

As always, outstanding pics and info from the Great White North, thanks for sharing!

And topping a meal on the Canadian is news indeed!!!


----------



## OBS (Apr 6, 2017)

Does the Ocean still have the Park car year round? And, are there currently any Budd sets operating on the route?

Thanks!


----------



## seat38a (Apr 6, 2017)

Everything looks good, but why is the slice of pie so skinny? I want an big fat slice of pie.


----------



## railiner (Apr 6, 2017)

seat38a said:


> Everything looks good, but why is the slice of pie so skinny? I want an big fat slice of pie.


Can't say for certain, but I'm guessing that the pies are pre-sliced, with paper separation, and are kept frozen.
I buy Cheesecake Factory frozen cheesecake's at Costco, that come that way...


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 6, 2017)

caravanman said:


> It all looks very good. Excuse me while I open a tin of beans for my dinner...
> 
> Ed.


No beans here...Dinty Moore beef stew!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 6, 2017)

seat38a said:


> Everything looks good, but why is the slice of pie so skinny? I want an big fat slice of pie.


Believe me.....Sugar Pie with Quebec Maple Syrup.....you wouldn't want any more than that!


----------



## seat38a (Apr 7, 2017)

railiner said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Everything looks good, but why is the slice of pie so skinny? I want an big fat slice of pie.
> ...


Yes but those slices of cheesecake are nice and fat. Not skinny.


----------



## seat38a (Apr 7, 2017)

NS VIA Fan said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > Everything looks good, but why is the slice of pie so skinny? I want an big fat slice of pie.
> ...


It does look benign in the picture though


----------



## Dakota 400 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you for the photos, the food looks good to me.

(Nice to know that another poster's dining menu includes Dinty Moore's Beef Stew as well as mine.)


----------



## Maverickstation (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures, we just booked a trip on The Ocean, in a room, for late August, and looking forward to the Park Car, and the diner.

I like the fact that the diner has tables for 2,no offense, but as someone who has do a lot of networking for work, I don't like having to deal with strangers while on vacation.

Ken


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 25, 2017)

Maverickstation said:


> I like the fact that the diner has tables for 2,no offense, but as someone who has do a lot of networking for work, I don't like having to deal with strangers while on vacation.


The Ocean will be busy in August and often sells-out in sleepers......so a pretty good chance you will be seated with someone.


----------



## Maverickstation (Sep 2, 2017)

We really enjoyed our trip on The Ocean this week. The Dining Car service was excellent, and we got our same table for 2 for each meal (dinner, breakfast, lunch). We had plenty of socializing in the 2 dome cars, this was one long train !


----------



## JRR (Sep 2, 2017)

Did the Ocean this summer, Montreal to Halifax in a bedroom. Neat trip, as stated the diner food was great and enjoyed the Dome and Park car. They had entertainment in the Park car. A lot of fun in an intimate environment.


----------

